# Tropheus tankmates?



## Kipling (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi,
Still waiting for my tank to cycle (5ft by 18ins by 24H). Now considering tropheus. Could 15 tropheus co-exist with 5 yellow labs and 6 acei?
And are are some tropheus easier to get on with than others?
Please forgive the further stocking query.
Cheers


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Probably ignore each other, and the Mbuna will act like dithers. Most people concentrate on trying to make it ideal for the Tropheus group.


----------



## Kipling (Mar 18, 2017)

"Most people concentrate on trying to make it ideal for the Tropheus group."
Meaning?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Kipling said:


> "Most people concentrate on trying to make it ideal for the Tropheus group."
> Meaning?


You want the Tropheus to be dominant and happy so they look their best, otherwise you may be disappointed. You want the water quality to be very good or Tropheus can get sick easier than Mbuna. You have 5 Tropheus to die of bloat, then your group gets too small, and it may be hard to find the same species.

Really, what I've learned and seen is that you can't do any of the Tang mouthbrooders half way, or you will be disappointed.

Yellow Labs might be nice and ignored, especially if your Tropheus are not yellow. I wouldn't get too ambitious with Tropheus, unless you have had success with them already.


----------



## Kipling (Mar 18, 2017)

OK, thanks.
Best I get another tank for the Tropheus.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Probably your best bet with Tropheus is to view it as a species tank and plan on keeping only Trophs in it. Once they are settled and the tank is stable, you can think of adding some other fish as accents. I've had Tang Gobies in with my Tropheus, along with Syno Lucipinnis. I'd be ready to remove any non Tropheus fish in a heartbeat - Tropheus are too expensive to risk knocking over the first domino and setting off a cycle of bloat.


----------

